# Horn Information on Registration Papers



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

We waited just a bit too long to disbud our kids, so they have horns. We are going to dehorn (surgically) once they are a year old, but I have a question for registration.

Because the ADGA form says Dehorned or Horned, I need to know if I should put dehorned for them since I know I will dehorn them or if I can put horned and change it later? Tell me yalls opinion?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would call ADGA and ask them. Then you will know for sure.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

You have to put the current description of the animal. You then need to change it later. BUT as you cant show a horned animal at any ADGA sanctioned show, you might as well wait on paper work.

And for the de horning... If you have never see it done or had it done I really suggest you dont do it. Even when it goes perfectly its a terrible thing to witness. And then there is months of trying to keep the gaping holes that run down into the sines cavity clean and free of infection. And you are still 90% likely to get scurs of some sort. So just make sure you are ready for whats to come and whatever you do, dont do it in the summer time.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree...wait to send in the papers. If not...you'll have to put horned now and then send them in later for correction after the goat is dehorned.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Just how big are the horns now? I wasn't able to get the last Lamancha buckling done on time, so he was done after the horns were pretty good sized. They just barely fit into the disbudder, but it worked and his head looks pretty good.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You also could just band them. Then you could probably do it now.


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

I've never been through the banding process and I have no one to help me with it. The kids are almost 14 weeks now, and the horns are already solid. I want to show the doeling next year. We are gonna get it done this winter once they are a year old. I can't have any other goats. All I have are the mother and these two babies. I am 15. My mom won't let me get anymore. This doeling is all I have because her mother just can't be a show goat.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Can you get some pictures posted of her? Maybe we can give you some goods and bads about her and then see if she will be able to compete in a show ring. Also a pick of the dam and her udder might be good too. In the end it maybe more cost effective to trade up for a better animal. Unless of course she is, as with most of us, your baby and then you will just need to breed up. In any event, if you can, post some pics. Thanks


----------

